# Brand new smoker - vacuum sealer recommendations



## gadgegal (Feb 4, 2020)

Just purchased a Traeger 575 yesterday and looking to smoke my first item tomorrow.  First - suggestions on what I should smoke first, but more importantly I want to bulk smoke and freeze items and looking for suggestions for vacuum sealers for potentially heavy use (I also just retired!)

Thanks, and looking forward to watching these forums


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 4, 2020)

See Lisa B. in https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/vacuum-sealers-unlimited.286737/


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2020)

I always recommend pork butt for pulled pork as the first smoke. Very forgiving cook that turns out some great traditional Q. Lots of posts on them here. If you have questions fire away.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 4, 2020)

Having bought several non Food saver brand sealers, then having USED a food saver brand (older model) sealer, I highly recommend spending up to get a food saver.

That being said, if you really want to use it for heavy use, you may want to consider a chamber sealer.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 4, 2020)

I would highly recommend one of these two






						Home-Use Vacuum Sealing Machines Archives - Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
					

Home-Use Vacuum Sealing Machines FREE SHIPPING IN THE LOWER 48! Commercial quality counter top systems for your home. Vacuum Sealers Unlimited carries the highest quality VacMaster®vacuum sealing equipment for your vacuum sealing needs.  All of our machines ship for free.




					vacuumsealersunlimited.com
				




They will cost more up front but if you go the route I did it will save you a bunch of money and aggravation. I bought a vacuum sealer not the cheapest one out there and thought it would be great and it was kind of when doing larger sealing jobs it would overheat and shut down until it cooled back of then seal a few more bags and shut down again. Decided I'd be smart and get a second one that way when one overheated I could use the other well that went well until they both got overheated and there I sat waiting for them to cool enough to reuse. In the end I bought one of the above models and junked both the others and have never had this one overheat.

Also welcome to the site glad you joined us.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 5, 2020)

First of all, the Vacmaster Pro380 had issues since last August ish. Processors were not reliable. Sent me a replacement motherboard and it was worse., Sent a whole new unit and nodda! I have recently been in an email conversation with them and are expecting a whole new shipment in a week or two still. At least by the end of this month Feb 2020. Earlier conversation was close to 500 Pro 380 were on order. I'm still waiting on my replacement.

That said, I'm using as friend of mines 380 and I really like it! His is 2  and a half years old. nice machine.

Concerning Food Savor, they can put their machines in a very dark place as far as I'm concerned. I purchased their flag stainless steel ship @ $450. it failed before 2 years of a lifetime warranty had elapsed and there is NO EXCEPTICAL replacement. Not even close! No SS, No Large bag capacity, No continues use, No life time warranty. Their machines do not achieve the vacuum that Vacmasters do either!

Just hang onto your britches and let me see what I get in the mail soon. I will repost after I get the new one and let you know if the problem is solved.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 5, 2020)

I've ran around 100 seals on this so far. Vacuums and seals fast. So far I'm pleased with it.






						LEM MaxVac 500 review
					

Thought I would give my opinion of the LEM MaxVac 500 sealer.    Received this as a gift from one of my sons. Awesome gift! There was also a pack of quart, and gallon bags. The unit included a 25' roll of 8" film as well.    The sealer is fast on removing the air. And does it very well. The 1/4"...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2020)

Vacmaster Pro 380 here.
Great machine!
Al


----------

